# 130 BCD spider?



## peabody (Oct 17, 2005)

is there a way to get a 130 BCD spider for a set of s900 crank arms? i have a 110 spider
and the LBS is telling me I can't just order a 130 spider, have to buy a new crank to get it.


----------

